# How do we display all this junk HO HO



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

I have one question that I have been thinking about recently and that is how 
to display and protect our collections? Most of mine are in boxes & storage 
trays with a few stored on open shelves collecting dust. I have just a few more than a handful cars.
I know Rogers site is about modeling but a some point and time you have to 
organize or display all of your toys. This could also include how or what format do you use to inventory what we have accumulated. Plans & suppliers, shelving or wall systems were purchased from as shown in some of the pictures displayed.
I know that we have at times been able to see how Bob Beers, Slugger and Mr. Atlas have displayed there prize possessions, thanks to the internet & 
E-bay.
If you have some input or pictures that you would like to share I would be
greatly appreciative.
Thanks
Ian Garnett
xfaoh


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I personally protect all my cars in plastic boxes (specially slot cars dedicated or die-cast dedicated)... Some of them are also sleeping in their original small boxes.

As I don't have a lot of space, they are not all displayed at first sight, and that's why I have my website which display every single cars I have and also help me to know what I have even when I'm at work or elsewhere but not in front of my collection.

As for cataloging my collection, I used to do it through my website regular updates, but I have recently developped a special HO slot car template through Filemaker which greatly helps me to follow my collection.
Then, knowing exactly how many chassis AFX Mean Green I have for example, or how many Tyco narrow 440 X2 with 4 dots rear bulk and one big mark front bulk I have are so easy to know (this kind of stupid little infos that we all like to know  )... 
Helps me to for knowing from which I bought and how much I've paid every items.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I have a large round, a small two rotor and a large two rotor Timex watch cases. If they are new in the package I simply thumb tack them to the wall.

























Hail to the King!
Marty


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a big ugly messy 4X16 layout table with some HO train scenery buildings on it. There's the main drag with a gas station, a 7-11, an ice cream stand (yes it's Freezee's--what else could it possibly be?), a car dealer, and a speed shop along with a random parking lot. Towards the back, one side is a park with a little league baseball game going on, and the other side is residential with some houses. My slot cars are "displayed" (parked) all over this little community... I always liked the idea of being able to grab any car parked on the layout and run it...

--rick


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I have a lockable all-glass case about 2 ft wide, front (or back) opens. Came from a defunct Radio Shack, held some kind of small electronics. Light will sit on top if needed, but it is heavy, won't tip or slide. Dust collects on the outside, glass cleans up very nicely.

A young nephew came through and asked if my old T jets and vibes were "Hot Wheels I can play with?" I have mostly good cars, not mint, but there is too much $ to leave them at the mercy of a cat, a kid, or a well-intentioned dust rag. I like to look at them, pull them out, but it doesn't make sense to let them gather dust either. 

I am planning on getting a larger case or cabinet, glass front or retail-type display case, whatever I can find for a reasonable price and get spousal approval on.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ya Timex Tower baby! They're hard to find in good shape but this was donated by a garbage picker friend;










My previous house was a Lustron Home, made of steel, built after WWII. The race room was an addition so the exterior door frame was in the room and we also stored cars there. Pretty funny. 

I also have a rare old Tyco display tube from Toys-R-Us that can store cars. I may put that display up for sale soon so I'll post the notice here when I do.










-Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Slott V said:


> Ya Timex Tower baby! They're hard to find in good shape but this was donated by a garbage picker friend;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just gave me an idea for all my extra curves.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wrap mine in small sqaures of lint free cloth and store them in Hotwheels and mathcbox cases.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*rolling tool box*

i bought a cheap rolling tool box for $40, and filled it with cars. the bottom storage area holds 8 of the 48 car cases, and the drawers are filled with loose cars. over flow cars are stored either more 48 cars cases or small plano boxes that hold 12 cars


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

mking said:


> i bought a cheap rolling tool box for $40, and filled it with cars. the bottom storage area holds 8 of the 48 car cases, and the drawers are filled with loose cars. over flow cars are stored either more 48 cars cases or small plano boxes that hold 12 cars


That's another idea. I have a Craftsman roll away I bought 10 years ago that my tools never found their way into yet. My slot cars just may get there first.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I lke the rolling tool box idea. I think I would need a few of them though. 
I just broke the 1,300 car mark in my collection

I think it may be time to sell a few off


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I lke the rolling tool box idea. I think I would need a few of them though.
> I just broke the 1,300 car mark in my collection
> 
> I think it may be time to sell a few off


LOL, Don't matter, you know you'll just buy more...............we all do.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> LOL, Don't matter, you know you'll just buy more...............we all do.



Why? I sold a bunch of my HO when I got into 1/43rd and now I'm back into HO and addicted all over again and buying buying buying again. I controlled myself pretty good with the 1/43rds, but for some reason HO is a-whole-nother story.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

maybe it's because HO is so small.. or maybe there's a deeper connection to HO from the childhood days. I collected some 1/32 over the years, but HO is king in these parts


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Deffinately was HO as a kid in the 70's. I got into HO just as Tuffones were phasing out and AFX was coming in. For some reason my parents were always buying me Tyco which were great, but those leaf pickups wore through very quickly and there was no place to get parts for Tyco.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Video Jimmy - Weren't you at 1200 just a month ago? Let's see, if you buy 100 cars a month, you probably need to sell more than 100 a month to bring down your collection. I just don't see it happening. Keep 'em all! I would love to see that collection! Just make sure that you unwrap them all from their lint free packaging before I get there.
Jim


----------

